# APRIL 2022 Chanel Purchases



## sparklywacky

It’s spring!

Let’s share our April 2022 Chanel purchases here.


----------



## gummsum

Introducing my new to me medium double flap from Fashionphile (2016 cruise collection) I know this is not everyone’s cup of tea but when I received it I was shocked how beautiful it looks in real life. FYI the bag originally sold for $16,780 & I got it for 3K with the tag attached & an authenticity card. What a steal!!!! lol thanks for letting me share & ramble


----------



## sparklywacky

gummsum said:


> Introducing my new to me medium double flap from Fashionphile (2016 cruise collection) I know this is not everyone’s cup of tea but when I received it I was shocked how beautiful it looks in real life. FYI the bag originally sold for $16,780 & I got it for 3K with the tag attached & an authenticity card. What a steal!!!! lol thanks for letting me share & ramble
> View attachment 5369715
> View attachment 5369717


I love it! It’s so fun and festive!


----------



## mliLV

Black mini flap


----------



## snowing may

Here’s my little April contribution.

The 22SS tweed classic mini with LGHW. Love that it’s tightly woven and main colour theme is black...easy to maintain. It also has lurex woven into the tweed which makes the bag really sparkles under the light.













I am really at purse peace now. No more CC for me because the whole chasing game is really very stressful.

Rearranged my closet today in order to store the new tweed mini, decided to take a photo of the family of my mini flap bags.

From top left: The 17C dark beige chevron, the 14S fuchsia, the 22S tweed, the 18S emerald green, the 16S blue and the 15C iridescent red.

The 224 Ritz Hotel lucky charms and the rainbow mini reissue. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Pinkachan

snowing may said:


> I am really at purse peace now. No more CC for me because the whole chasing game is really very stressful.
> 
> Rearranged my closet today in order to store the new tweed mini, decided to take a photo of the family of my mini flap bags.
> 
> From top left: The 17C dark beige chevron, the 14S fuchsia, the 22S tweed, the 18S emerald green, the 16S blue and the 15C iridescent red.
> 
> The 224 Ritz Hotel lucky charms and the rainbow mini reissue. Thanks for letting me share.



Congrats on your new tweed mini!  I'm a huge tweed fan and love this one!  As much as I love it though I'm shooting hearts at your Lucky Charms bag!


----------



## snowing may

Pinkachan said:


> Congrats on your new tweed mini!  I'm a huge tweed fan and love this one!  As much as I love it though I'm shooting hearts at your Lucky Charms bag!


Thank you so much for your compliments


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

I got this beautiful metal CC heart coco in love earrings !!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

I got this beautiful metal CC heart coco in love earrings !!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5370178


----------



## gwendo25

New to me and pretty in pink!


----------



## mochibabu

Got this beautiful barbie pink mini bucket bag from 22S!
Walked into the store in the city for fun but walked out with this beautiful barbie mini tote! I have also attached the reference code to help anyone looking for it. I have been looking for mini bags with no luck but guess today is lucky day. So in love!


----------



## einertia

Gold heart bag ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

My vintage beauty.. classic small in beige..happy spring!!


----------



## baglici0us

22P Extra Mini Coco Handle - such a cutie!


----------



## lilone

Small Deauville 22S. Perfect size…in love!


----------



## alxyoung

pamelastanlee said:


> Got this beautiful barbie pink mini bucket bag from 22S!
> Walked into the store in the city for fun but walked out with this beautiful barbie mini tote! I have also attached the reference code to help anyone looking for it. I have been looking for mini bags with no luck but guess today is lucky day. So in love!
> 
> View attachment 5370199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370206


I love this!


----------



## alxyoung

Finally arrived. Classic beige claire. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Jahpson

Stopped by Neiman Marcus today and purchased these babies.

IDK why I was so shocked that the store was so busy. I was a little uncomfortable, but this is one of the few times I ventured out in the public since the pandemic. Anyway, I am spring ready!


----------



## fabdiva

Love this color! Ok, headed back to ban island….again!


----------



## Cocosiena

pamelastanlee said:


> Got this beautiful barbie pink mini bucket bag from 22S!
> Walked into the store in the city for fun but walked out with this beautiful barbie mini tote! I have also attached the reference code to help anyone looking for it. I have been looking for mini bags with no luck but guess today is lucky day. So in love!
> 
> View attachment 5370199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370206


This is such a beautiful bag! I love it!


----------



## federallyblonde

My first Chanel!!! Shown with flash and without. I’m obsessed and already want a large in a different color!


----------



## Katey_

Here’s my first April purchase! I’ve been wanting a caviar rectangular mini with shw for a while. I got this from a reseller, brand new. When I got it home and compared it to my black caviar WOC (which is 13 years old), I realised how flat my WOC had gotten 

For those with mini’s — is it worth getting an organizer, or will that make it even smaller?


----------



## fabdiva

federallyblonde said:


> My first Chanel!!! Shown with flash and without. I’m obsessed and already want a large in a different color!


GORGEOUS!!  The 19 is EVERYTHING!!


----------



## Jamforever

CC Turn lock mule slides. It was released last year now it’s back as REV just in time for summer


----------



## fabdiva

Jamforever said:


> CC Turn lock mule slides. It was released last year now it’s back as REV just in time for summer
> View attachment 5370729
> View attachment 5370730


Um... I NEED those!  Lol.  Love them!!


----------



## Rockysmom

From Hawaii. Pretty in pink


----------



## Katey_

Rockysmom said:


> From Hawaii. Pretty in pink


Love a Hawaiian holiday purchase! Can’t wait to get back there


----------



## Jamforever

fabdiva said:


> Um... I NEED those!  Lol.  Love them!!


Get it before it’s gone,  you will love them!


----------



## fabdiva

Jamforever said:


> Get it before it’s gone,  you will love them!


Can you provide the product code? They are just...WOW. How is the sizing?


----------



## Jamforever

fabdiva said:


> Can you provide the product code? They are just...WOW. How is the sizing?


Im a 36 in most Chanel shoes. Since I have narrow feet the straps are slightly loose on me but It doesn’t slip off when walking. I could’ve gone with a 35.5 cause there’s also a little room in the back and the straps might fit more snug.

With that being said some ppl say size up 1 size so I’m assuming if you have wider feet that would be the case.


----------



## fabdiva

Jamforever said:


> Im a 36 in most Chanel shoes. Since I have narrow feet the straps are slightly loose on me but It doesn’t slip off when walking. I could’ve gone with a 35.5 cause there’s also a little room in the back and the straps might fit more snug.
> 
> With that being said some ppl say size up 1 size so I’m assuming if you have wider feet that would be the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370891


Thanks so much! You're a gem!


----------



## wannabelyn

Sharing my purchases from March and April  making up for lost time.


----------



## lifewithcoco

alxyoung said:


> Finally arrived. Classic beige claire. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5370491


Wow, this is a nice beige clair! not much yellow undertone based on the photo


----------



## midori_bluez

Got this from a nice lady today!
It is in Brand new condition below retail price.
My first SLG in such a light color in lambskin
XL Cardholder from the 22P collection, NG750


----------



## kelsxl

Just received my cardholder in baby blue, just in time for summer!


----------



## fabdiva

kelsxl said:


> Just received my cardholder in baby blue, just in time for summer!
> 
> View attachment 5371157


Beautiful.  Looking for something similar to go with my backpack.  Do you know what shade of blue that is?  Can you provide the product code?


----------



## kelsxl

fabdiva said:


> Beautiful.  Looking for something similar to go with my backpack.  Do you know what shade of blue that is?  Can you provide the product code?


Yup. My tags say NH626


----------



## ulann

New small deauville.


----------



## doraepeet




----------



## Lookelou

gummsum said:


> Introducing my new to me medium double flap from Fashionphile (2016 cruise collection) I know this is not everyone’s cup of tea but when I received it I was shocked how beautiful it looks in real life. FYI the bag originally sold for $16,780 & I got it for 3K with the tag attached & an authenticity card. What a steal!!!! lol thanks for letting me share & ramble
> View attachment 5369715
> View attachment 5369717


Beautiful!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Preloved and gorgeous 6 series still glowing at 22ish years old  .


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

❤️ i love this. I am debating if i want this color or the beige with black handles. 



ulann said:


> New small deauville.


----------



## fabdiva

doraepeet said:


> View attachment 5371253
> View attachment 5371254
> View attachment 5371255
> View attachment 5371256
> View attachment 5371257
> View attachment 5371258
> View attachment 5371259
> View attachment 5371260


Hands down my most comfortable sandal!  Love these.  Like walking on a cloud.


----------



## simplynoy

Caramel Mini Rectangle!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

federallyblonde said:


> My first Chanel!!! Shown with flash and without. I’m obsessed and already want a large in a different color!


Congrats on your first Chanel!


----------



## Katey_

simplynoy said:


> Caramel Mini Rectangle!
> View attachment 5371588


How beautiful! I'm trying to decide whether to go for a small caramel flap or a caramel BA.


----------



## luxlife67

einertia said:


> Gold heart bag ❤❤❤
> View attachment 5370242





lilone said:


> Small Deauville 22S. Perfect size…in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370468
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Congrats! Excited for mine to be delivered tomorrow. Deauville was a gap in my collection. Wanted small but with strap & handle.Only  previously available in larger sizes. Ideal Colorway too!
> Do you know if canvas has protective coating?  My Chloe Woody Tote came with the most effective protection on canvas.


----------



## lifewithcoco

ulann said:


> New small deauville.


I like this color! Do you think it is "beach" friendly?


----------



## Saaski

gummsum said:


> Introducing my new to me medium double flap from Fashionphile (2016 cruise collection) I know this is not everyone’s cup of tea but when I received it I was shocked how beautiful it looks in real life. FYI the bag originally sold for $16,780 & I got it for 3K with the tag attached & an authenticity card. What a steal!!!! lol thanks for letting me share & ramble
> View attachment 5369715
> View attachment 5369717


Oh wow, that's amazing!!


----------



## simplynoy

Katey_ said:


> How beautiful! I'm trying to decide whether to go for a small caramel flap or a caramel BA.


I think the caramel flap is beautiful!!


----------



## luxlife67

lifewithcoco said:


> I like this color! Do you think it is "beach" friendly?


I’d say not for directly on beach. I bought this 3 piece set for the beach. Totes large & washable. About $1k less expensive too.


----------



## doraepeet

fabdiva said:


> Hands down my most comfortable sandal!  Love these.  Like walking on a cloud.


I think so. I cannot bear wearing Chanel footwear for more than 1 hours, but this one is exception.


----------



## yvesjilaurent

After a long 3 months, I finally got my first Chanel!


----------



## Saaski

yvesjilaurent said:


> After a long 3 months, I finally got my first Chanel!
> View attachment 5372196


Congratulations!!


----------



## idlehen

Picked up this little bag over the weekend.



Managed to scratched it within 30 minutes of leaving the house


----------



## LilyLA

I don’t have a purple bag to match this but….I couldn’t help myself


----------



## jenalynmichelle

I didn’t put in reserve but my SA was nice enough to offer it to me when it came in store!


----------



## Sarahma11

Mini Flap with Handle!! Love iT so classic


----------



## Work_For_Purse

lilone said:


> Small Deauville 22S. Perfect size…in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370468


OMG!  love the color combination!!


----------



## lilone

lifewithcoco said:


> I like this color! Do you think it is "beach" friendly?


I personally would not take it to the beach because I would worry about it getting wet.  The material is pretty thick and it is a nice "beachy" color. but everyone is different...I would not want to get it sandy and/or dirty.  I hope that helps!


----------



## Lisa3823

My March/April purchases…I’m clearly going through a WOC phase, but practically ran to the boutique when I got word my new deauville came in this afternoon. I debated between the new small and medium/large, but went with the larger size.


----------



## elenachoe

Feeling very lucky to score this mini rectangular caramel 22s!  ❤ MY FIRST EVER CAMEL? CARAMEL COLOR BAG!


----------



## Bakerqueen

Lisa3823 said:


> My March/April purchases…I’m clearly going through a WOC phase, but practically ran to the boutique when I got word my new deauville came in this afternoon. I debated between the new small and medium/large, but went with the larger size.


Love the scarf, does it from 22S? May I know retail price please? Or probably tag? Thank you


----------



## Kateplustwo

Pre-loved chic quilt accordion flap, iridescent calfskin, circa 2011


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Am hoping to add my reserve to this month’s thread but while I wait @nat74 (THANKS!!) was able to help me with this 22S pink cardholder. I love the crystal details on the CC. This is a very pretty pink!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

yvesjilaurent said:


> After a long 3 months, I finally got my first Chanel!
> View attachment 5372196


Congratulations on your 1st Chanel!


----------



## Swtshan7

Dainty little fashionphile purchase!


----------



## cbouchex

Havent owned a chanel bag for many years since i sold my other pieces. So happy to have one back in my collection.

Im pleased to present Miss 22s mini purple


----------



## Lisa3823

Bakerqueen said:


> Love the scarf, does it from 22S? May I know retail price please? Or probably tag? Thank you



Thank you! It is from 22S, but here’s a pic of the tag. Price was $1050.


----------



## Katey_

Lisa3823 said:


> My March/April purchases…I’m clearly going through a WOC phase, but practically ran to the boutique when I got word my new deauville came in this afternoon. I debated between the new small and medium/large, but went with the larger size.


Ooh love this color Deauville. I'm debating about getting one.


----------



## Katey_

idlehen said:


> Picked up this little bag over the weekend.
> View attachment 5372207
> 
> 
> Managed to scratched it within 30 minutes of leaving the house
> View attachment 5372208


Can you buff it out with a cloth or your finger?


----------



## Lisa3823

Katey_ said:


> Ooh love this color Deauville. I'm debating about getting one.


Thank you! I was very drawn to this color combo and felt like it would work for any season


----------



## Katey_

Lisa3823 said:


> Thank you! I was very drawn to this color combo and felt like it would work for any season


Definitely! I was considering the lighter beige one but it's coming into winter here and I thought a darker color would work better...the black handles are particularly nice. I want a tote that's not so cumbersome for work - I'm carrying around my large Dior book tote at the moment and it's a punish!


----------



## idlehen

Katey_ said:


> Can you buff it out with a cloth or your finger?


No, I tried several times. I'm not sure what happened, I think maybe my jacket zipper caught it. But I can feel the scratch with my nail so I don't think it's superficial enough to buff out. I tried a dab of Cadillac conditioner with a cloth too to see if that would help but it didn't really. I'm thinking of buying the leather restoring pen from Harvedeluxe to at least color it in so it's not so visible. I got this as "beater" micro bag to use and abuse so I'm not tooooo upset, but it does suck that I nicked it on the first outing lol.


----------



## pepperpotts24

So happy with my April babies❤️


----------



## Katey_

idlehen said:


> No, I tried several times. I'm not sure what happened, I think maybe my jacket zipper caught it. But I can feel the scratch with my nail so I don't think it's superficial enough to buff out. I tried a dab of Cadillac conditioner with a cloth too to see if that would help but it didn't really. I'm thinking of buying the leather restoring pen from Harvedeluxe to at least color it in so it's not so visible. I got this as "beater" micro bag to use and abuse so I'm not tooooo upset, but it does suck that I nicked it on the first outing lol.


Sounds like something I would do - my engagement ring is forever pulling threads or scratching my car!! I haven't heard of the leather restoring pen but it sounds amazing. I'm considering a lambskin caramel flap but the delicate leather is what's making me pause.


----------



## Bakerqueen

Lisa3823 said:


> Thank you! It is from 22S, but here’s a pic of the tag. Price was $1050.


Thank you


----------



## idlehen

Katey_ said:


> Sounds like something I would do - my engagement ring is forever pulling threads or scratching my car!! I haven't heard of the leather restoring pen but it sounds amazing. I'm considering a lambskin caramel flap but the delicate leather is what's making me pause.


Yea, I would be worried about dinging it since they're bigger. I do have a mini flap in lambskin and have used it a few times without issues though. But then again, I have a caviar woc and have nicked the edges twice already. I'm not sure why I keep dinging my Chanels when my other bags are perfectly fine and I don't fuss over them at all


----------



## bosstara

I joined the caramel club  My first non-black Chanel bag and 5th overall


----------



## llee5

I gave up hope on the caramel mini since I didn't make it to the reserve list but received a surprising text from my amazing SA that she has one available for me. I'm over the moon!!


----------



## Cassandra7695

Couldn’t resist


----------



## Saaski

llee5 said:


> I gave up hope on the caramel mini since I didn't make it to the reserve list but received a surprising text from my amazing SA that she has one available for me. I'm over the moon!!
> View attachment 5373254


Congrats (and kudos to your SA)!

Question: If you have other minis, do you find this one a little smaller? The proportions look different to me.


----------



## llee5

Saaski said:


> Congrats (and kudos to your SA)!
> 
> Question: If you have other minis, do you find this one a little smaller? The proportions look different to me.



I don’t find her smaller than my other minis. Here are some comparison shots. They look pretty much the same to me!


----------



## 888Bee

I've been waiting to hear from my SA about a yellow bag. They just put it in the display window yesterday morning.  I was picking up something else and happen to see it. My SA didn't even know it arrived.
Mini Flap Bag 22S with yellow candy chain


----------



## jastar

My new rain boots. These are a part of the rev collection.


----------



## idlehen

Katey_ said:


> Can you buff it out with a cloth or your finger?


SOOO I was examining and rubbing the scratch again last night because it looked like something was peeling and I was worried it was the edge of the leather and it turns out the scratch was just a string of glue! After it peeled off there is a slight indent where the glue was laying on the leather, but there is no cut into the leather and after a few hours I can hardly tell it was ever there. Very strange because both me and my boyfriend spent a long time looking over the bag for scratches in the store and there was no glue then, so I wonder how it suddenly appeared. I'm so happy it turned out to be a false alarm though


----------



## sweetpea_2009

llee5 said:


> I don’t find her smaller than my other minis. Here are some comparison shots. They look pretty much the same to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5373564
> View attachment 5373565


Love your trio of minis! Just gorgeous!


----------



## Saaski

llee5 said:


> I don’t find her smaller than my other minis. Here are some comparison shots. They look pretty much the same to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5373564
> View attachment 5373565


Thank you for the comparison! What a lovely little trio. Is that the 21a grey?


----------



## llee5

Saaski said:


> Thank you for the comparison! What a lovely little trio. Is that the 21a grey?


It is 22C grey!


----------



## Saaski

llee5 said:


> It is 22C grey!


Oh wow! I had thought the 22c grey was a little too greenish from pictures, but this looks lovely.


----------



## idlehen

Saaski said:


> Oh wow! I had thought the 22c grey was a little too greenish from pictures, but this looks lovely.


I have the 22c gray mini too and it's a bit of a chameleon. It does have a slight green/khaki undertone that I think shows up really easily in photos (especially with warm lighting) but in real life I found it's actually a pretty versatile gray!


----------



## gagabag

888Bee said:


> I've been waiting to hear from my SA about a yellow bag. They just put it in the display window yesterday morning.  I was picking up something else and happen to see it. My SA didn't even know it arrived.
> Mini Flap Bag 22S with yellow candy chain
> View attachment 5373568


Congrats! It’s gorgeous! What fits? Is it same capacity as the square mini?


----------



## 888Bee

gagabag said:


> Congrats! It’s gorgeous! What fits? Is it same capacity as the square mini?


I'm able to fit my iphone13pro, card case and lip gloss. It's slightly thinner than the square/rectangle mini.


----------



## umamanikam

My new to me bag ….


----------



## gagabag

888Bee said:


> I'm able to fit my iphone13pro, card case and lip gloss. It's slightly thinner than the square/rectangle mini.


Thanks! Enjoy!


----------



## gwendo25

Finally received this case/pouch, preloved and pristine. Love it! I was able to attach a crossbody strap to the existing clasp that makes it more practical. I was trying to look up this 2019 model but was unable to find it. Anyone see this before? The flap pouch is not removable.


----------



## Katey_

umamanikam said:


> My new to me bag ….


This is near the top of my wishlist!! Beautiful, congrats


----------



## cutepnaikat

My new baby!


----------



## Croker

llee5 said:


> I don’t find her smaller than my other minis. Here are some comparison shots. They look pretty much the same to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5373564
> View attachment 5373565


wow what a collection. Very tasteful


----------



## 888Bee

gwendo25 said:


> Finally received this case/pouch, preloved and pristine. Love it! I was able to attach a crossbody strap to the existing clasp that makes it more practical. I was trying to look up this 2019 model but was unable to find it. Anyone see this before? The flap pouch is not removable.
> 
> View attachment 5373968
> View attachment 5373969
> View attachment 5373970


What number does the authenticity number or card start with?


----------



## Taboyeung

Cassandra7695 said:


> Couldn’t resist
> 
> View attachment 5373399


So lovely, would you mind posting the reference number? Thank you!


----------



## Fashionista25

Just got in the mail today!


----------



## ulann

lifewithcoco said:


> I like this color! Do you think it is "beach" friendly?



Thanks. I don’t think it’s beach friendly. I‘m afraid the sand might get caught on the fabric or something or might get wet.


----------



## reignmaker11

My new coco handle... I'm in love!


----------



## gwendo25

888Bee said:


> What number does the authenticity number or card start with?


29


----------



## littlepig

Got my first Vanity with Chain!


----------



## jessilou

It’s finally here! I’ve been collecting Chanel bags for 10+ years but I’ve never owned this one before. I decided to get the ultimate classic, and my SA totally came through! The medium CF!


----------



## twinkleAA

Got my classic flap after 7 years since my last one (with a few other bags in between). I went back and forth on the caramel or light blue but went ahead with the latter cos caviar have always been my preferred choice since the start of my journey.

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## MiSa2019

So I finally - after much contemplation and a little hunting - got the 22S light pink CF. I just love the color.   I have been waiting for the perfect pink and for me, this is it.






The last photo shows a comparison with my 22C light beige wallet. In hindsight, it was the right decision not to get the 22C light beige CF, as I am more of a pink girl it seems. 

The graines on one batch on the left side and the bottom of the bag do not reach all the way to the edge. But it doesn't bother me that much as that color is hard to find and for me it is the perfect color. Or should it bother me?






While in the boutique, I also tried on some RTW and got a beautiful cashmere cardigan from 22P. It is incredibly soft while sturdy at the same time. Also, the heavy CCs to keep it in place are beautifully made and really special. And it is such a classic piece and very versatile.



My lovely SA gave me a scrunchy with a detachable scarf as a gift, so sweet. 



Now off to ban Island....


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

llee5 said:


> I don’t find her smaller than my other minis. Here are some comparison shots. They look pretty much the same to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5373564
> View attachment 5373565


Three little beauties!!! How cute!


----------



## creamcamellias

jastar said:


> My new rain boots. These are a part of the rev collection.
> View attachment 5373575


absolutely love these! how much does it retail for if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## 888Bee

gwendo25 said:


> 29


It's a 2019.








						Decoding Chanel: A Date Stamp Guide
					

Love that Bag's guide on Chanel handbag date codes & how to authenticate a pre-owned designer Chanel bag. The source for real vintage Chanel purses in Canada.




					lovethatbagetc.com


----------



## gelabela

I passed on this as a reserve but I stumbled upon it in person at the store and completely fell in love with the pink… always wanted another trendy and found the perfect one!


----------



## Katey_

MiSa2019 said:


> So I finally - after much contemplation and a little hunting - got the 22S light pink CF. I just love the color.   I have been waiting for the perfect pink and for me, this is it.
> View attachment 5375136
> View attachment 5375137
> View attachment 5375144
> View attachment 5375145
> View attachment 5375138
> 
> The last photo shows a comparison with my 22C light beige wallet. In hindsight, it was the right decision not to get the 22C light beige CF, as I am more of a pink girl it seems.
> 
> The graines on one batch on the left side and the bottom of the bag do not reach all the way to the edge. But it doesn't bother me that much as that color is hard to find and for me it is the perfect color. Or should it bother me?
> View attachment 5375139
> View attachment 5375140
> 
> View attachment 5375141
> 
> 
> While in the boutique, I also tried on some RTW and got a beautiful cashmere cardigan from 22P. It is incredibly soft while sturdy at the same time. Also, the heavy CCs to keep it in place are beautifully made and really special. And it is such a classic piece and very versatile.
> View attachment 5375142
> 
> 
> My lovely SA gave me a scrunchy with a detachable scarf as a gift, so sweet.
> View attachment 5375143
> 
> 
> Now off to ban Island....


That cashmere cardigan is so pretty! Congrats on some great pieces. I wouldn’t be concerned about the grains but that’s just me.


----------



## jastar

creamcamellias said:


> absolutely love these! how much does it retail for if you don’t mind me asking?


$975 usd


----------



## alxyoung

lifewithcoco said:


> Wow, this is a nice beige clair! not much yellow undertone based on the photo


Thank you! Yes, I would say there is no yellow, though I’m curious to see others from this season.


----------



## DB8

I left my (mini) heart in....


----------



## B4GBuff

Yay the Chanel God's finally looked upon me favorably! I finally got a medium caviar cf in black! And along with it a matching zip top card case. Also a necklace!

I bought a samorga insert for it but does anyone else use these? It seems to literally take up half the bag!

Bittersweet but....this is my last Chanel purchase as with these price hikes I can't continue. That is unless they come up with something new and innovative like Gabrielle again I may give in or if I find another good preloved exotic piece. I am not a fan of the 19 or the new 22.  Kind of like the heart bag but doesn't seem practical to me.


----------



## B4GBuff

snowing may said:


> Here’s my little April contribution.
> 
> The 22SS tweed classic mini with LGHW. Love that it’s tightly woven and main colour theme is black...easy to maintain. It also has lurex woven into the tweed which makes the bag really sparkles under the light.
> 
> View attachment 5369904
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369905
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369906
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369907
> 
> 
> I am really at purse peace now. No more CC for me because the whole chasing game is really very stressful.
> 
> Rearranged my closet today in order to store the new tweed mini, decided to take a photo of the family of my mini flap bags.
> 
> From top left: The 17C dark beige chevron, the 14S fuchsia, the 22S tweed, the 18S emerald green, the 16S blue and the 15C iridescent red.
> 
> The 224 Ritz Hotel lucky charms and the rainbow mini reissue. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5369920
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369921



OMG I LOVE that green!


----------



## B4GBuff

jessilou said:


> It’s finally here! I’ve been collecting Chanel bags for 10+ years but I’ve never owned this one before. I decided to get the ultimate classic, and my SA totally came through! The medium CF!
> 
> View attachment 5374888
> View attachment 5374889



We both had the same dream come true this month!


----------



## GAN

Just got myself the deauville small in caviar version, with ruthenium hardware! This is from either 20C or 20P collection.
Bought it from a personal seller who has bought it early 2020 and kept it unused. It is very beautiful and subtle as I intend to use this to bring to work. But lil did I expect the weight to be much heavier as compared to the canvas version and LV emp onthego version. It is still a beauty and very sturdy as compared to the canvas /denim version.  Pity that Chanel is no longer producing this and I think there is the leather version from 22S but the wording is too colorful and I yet to see it arrive in our boutique yet.

Thank you for letting me sharing my joy here.


----------



## gatorpooh

Beige Clair Small Classic Flap with SHW


----------



## MsModernShopper

gatorpooh said:


> Beige Clair Small Classic Flap with SHW
> View attachment 5375857


Gorgeous! I love beige with silver hardware


----------



## B4GBuff

Jamforever said:


> CC Turn lock mule slides. It was released last year now it’s back as REV just in time for summer
> View attachment 5370729
> View attachment 5370730



I love these!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

B4GBuff said:


> Yay the Chanel God's finally looked upon me favorably! I finally got a medium caviar cf in black! And along with it a matching zip top card case. Also a necklace!
> 
> I bought a samorga insert for it but does anyone else use these? It seems to literally take up half the bag!
> 
> Bittersweet but....this is my last Chanel purchase as with these price hikes I can't continue. That is unless they come up with something new and innovative like Gabrielle again I may give in or if I find another good preloved exotic piece. I am not a fan of the 19 or the new 22.  Kind of like the heart bag but doesn't seem practical to me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375797


Congrats on these gorgeous caviar duo and the beautiful necklace!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

twinkleAA said:


> Got my classic flap after 7 years since my last one (with a few other bags in between). I went back and forth on the caramel or light blue but went ahead with the latter cos caviar have always been my preferred choice since the start of my journey.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Both are gorgeous and a tough choice! Love your blue CF!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

gatorpooh said:


> Beige Clair Small Classic Flap with SHW
> View attachment 5375857


Love SHW with the beige! Beautiful!


----------



## BrownBuggy

GAN said:


> Just got myself the deauville small in caviar version, with ruthenium hardware! This is from either 20C or 20P collection.
> Bought it from a personal seller who has bought it early 2020 and kept it unused. It is very beautiful and subtle as I intend to use this to bring to work. But lil did I expect the weight to be much heavier as compared to the canvas version and LV emp onthego version. It is still a beauty and very sturdy as compared to the canvas /denim version.  Pity that Chanel is no longer producing this and I think there is the leather version from 22S but the wording is too colorful and I yet to see it arrive in our boutique yet.
> 
> Thank you for letting me sharing my joy here.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375843
> View attachment 5375844


Congrats on this beauty! It is absolutely stunning and gorgeous!! Do you mind sharing if this is in the small size and is this in silver hardware or ruthenium hardware? I am also on the hunt for a bag similar in this leather!!


----------



## andi

GAN said:


> Just got myself the deauville small in caviar version, with ruthenium hardware! This is from either 20C or 20P collection.
> Bought it from a personal seller who has bought it early 2020 and kept it unused. It is very beautiful and subtle as I intend to use this to bring to work. But lil did I expect the weight to be much heavier as compared to the canvas version and LV emp onthego version. It is still a beauty and very sturdy as compared to the canvas /denim version.  Pity that Chanel is no longer producing this and I think there is the leather version from 22S but the wording is too colorful and I yet to see it arrive in our boutique yet.
> 
> Thank you for letting me sharing my joy here.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375843
> View attachment 5375844


 Love this!


----------



## GAN

BrownBuggy said:


> Congrats on this beauty! It is absolutely stunning and gorgeous!! Do you mind sharing if this is in the small size and is this in silver hardware or ruthenium hardware? I am also on the hunt for a bag similar in this leather!!



Thank you.  Yes, the size is the small size (length is 33cm), this is in ruthenium hardware (not the shiny silver hardware). I think this hardware is very unique as I often see preloved ones with shiny silver or in brushed gold hardware. I think the ruthenium hw only appeared during the 2020 collection as I read somewhere from one of threads here. Hope that helps. Sending you good vibes and hope you can score one soon.


----------



## yvesjilaurent

B4GBuff said:


> Yay the Chanel God's finally looked upon me favorably! I finally got a medium caviar cf in black! And along with it a matching zip top card case. Also a necklace!
> 
> I bought a samorga insert for it but does anyone else use these? It seems to literally take up half the bag!
> 
> Bittersweet but....this is my last Chanel purchase as with these price hikes I can't continue. That is unless they come up with something new and innovative like Gabrielle again I may give in or if I find another good preloved exotic piece. I am not a fan of the 19 or the new 22.  Kind of like the heart bag but doesn't seem practical to me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375797


What beautiful pieces!  Can I ask how much the zip top card case is?


----------



## BrownBuggy

GAN said:


> Thank you.  Yes, the size is the small size (length is 33cm), this is in ruthenium hardware (not the shiny silver hardware). I think this hardware is very unique as I often see preloved ones with shiny silver or in brushed gold hardware. I think the ruthenium hw only appeared during the 2020 collection as I read somewhere from one of threads here. Hope that helps. Sending you good vibes and hope you can score one soon.



Hello again! Yes I agree, i love the unique hardware!! I just have one more question, could you kindly share what the two serial numbers start with for this piece? Is it 29...?
And thank you so much for getting back to me!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

I have been looking for the perfect denim Chanel bag for a long time and I finally found it! 

17P denim reissue with pink fringe (second photo is closer to IRL pink fringe color) and shiny silver hardware purchased preloved in pristine condition. Transaction was a bit of a debacle because the seller sent the wrong receipt, but overall I’m thrilled with it. Have worn it three times since getting it about a week ago!


----------



## MsModernShopper

Picked up this black beauty today! Photos don’t do her justice. The chain strap is such a beautiful detail and is so comfy on the shoulder.


----------



## lilone

Beautiful, unique WOC from 22S.  Love the black chain detail!


----------



## twinkleAA

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Both are gorgeous and a tough choice! Love your blue CF!


Thank you! I wished I had enough funds for both, though.


----------



## Gwinneth

Hi,

First pre♥️ Chanel bag from
Fashionphile

Just wondering if anyone has ever had a ruthenium turnlock repaired. If yes, where and cost? (It would be awesome if someone could direct me to a right forum.) 

also, can anyone please recommend me reputable authentication websites? Thanks!


----------



## xsweetdreamx

gwinwow said:


> Hi,
> 
> First pre♥ Chanel bag from
> Fashionphile
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has ever had a ruthenium turnlock repaired. If yes, where and cost? (It would be awesome if someone could direct me to a right forum.)
> 
> also, can anyone please recommend me reputable authentication websites? Thanks!
> View attachment 5376545
> View attachment 5376546
> View attachment 5376548
> View attachment 5376549
> View attachment 5376550


Congrats on your purchase. I have not repaired a turnlock but i would recommend Leather Surgeons, you can inquire them on their website to see if they offer that service. I have most of my preloved Chanel bags received spa service from them with good reviews. For authentication, I usually use Zeko, she is very knowledgeable and personable. Hope it helps!


----------



## purselover__

Couldn‘t resist to this chocker (that I‘m also using as a bracelet)❤


----------



## Bags_4_life

gwinwow said:


> Hi,
> 
> First pre♥ Chanel bag from
> Fashionphile
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has ever had a ruthenium turnlock repaired. If yes, where and cost? (It would be awesome if someone could direct me to a right forum.)
> 
> also, can anyone please recommend me reputable authentication websites? Thanks!
> View attachment 5376545
> View attachment 5376546
> View attachment 5376548
> View attachment 5376549
> View attachment 5376550


Congrats! I bought a preloved reissue last year and had all the hardware replaced by Chanel here in London. Mine is ghw and over 10 years old so the gold was close to silver in some areas. It cost £350 and was done in about 3 weeks. Ive Had 3 repairs done by Chanel and wouldn’t take my pieces to anywhere else, but I’m not sure what the situation is outside of the UK. Can you take it to a store?


----------



## Gwinneth

gwinwow said:


> Hi,
> 
> First preloved Chanel bag from
> Fashionphile
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has ever had a ruthenium turnlock repaired. If yes, where and cost?
> 
> also, can anyone please recommend me reputable authentication websites? Thanks!
> View attachment 5376545
> View attachment 5376546
> View attachment 5376548
> View attachment 5376549
> View attachment 5376550





xsweetdreamx said:


> Congrats on your purchase. I have not repaired a turnlock but i would recommend Leather Surgeons, you can inquire them on their website to see if they offer that service. I have most of my preloved Chanel bags received spa service from them with good reviews. For authentication, I usually use Zeko, she is very knowledgeable and personable. Hope it helps!


Thank you!


----------



## Gwinneth

Bags_4_life said:


> Congrats! I bought a preloved reissue last year and had all the hardware replaced by Chanel here in London. Mine is ghw and over 10 years old so the gold was close to silver in some areas. It cost £350 and was done in about 3 weeks. Ive Had 3 repairs done by Chanel and wouldn’t take my pieces to anywhere else, but I’m not sure what the situation is outside of the UK. Can you take it to a store?


I’ll take it to a store and ask! Thank you!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

So happy that my 22S caramel medium CF has arrived. The color is so beautiful on the lambskin.  Hoping others that are waiting on their reserves get theirs soon.  It is definitely worth the wait!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

twinkleAA said:


> Thank you! I wished I had enough funds for both, though.


I know! It is so hard to choose. Your bag is gorgeous! I love that shade of blue.  It evokes happiness when I see it


----------



## GAN

BrownBuggy said:


> Hello again! Yes I agree, i love the unique hardware!! I just have one more question, could you kindly share what the two serial numbers start with for this piece? Is it 29...?
> And thank you so much for getting back to me!



Sure,  this is 29XXXXXX series.


----------



## NY-LON

This month's purchases: 22P tweed blue and black jacket & 2.55 small in black with SHW from Walton Street, London. CHF Achieved


----------



## sealchip

GAN said:


> Just got myself the deauville small in caviar version, with ruthenium hardware! This is from either 20C or 20P collection.
> Bought it from a personal seller who has bought it early 2020 and kept it unused. It is very beautiful and subtle as I intend to use this to bring to work. But lil did I expect the weight to be much heavier as compared to the canvas version and LV emp onthego version. It is still a beauty and very sturdy as compared to the canvas /denim version.  Pity that Chanel is no longer producing this and I think there is the leather version from 22S but the wording is too colorful and I yet to see it arrive in our boutique yet.
> 
> Thank you for letting me sharing my joy here.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375843
> View attachment 5375844


I have the large with GHW and it’s simply the best! I use it as a diaper bag and love it soo soo much! The newer ones are too loud for me. Chanel should really keep this around.


----------



## littlesweetie

I was ecstatic to get a light pink medium classic flap over the weekend but to my disappointment, I noticed that there are some tarnishes on the 4 grommets under the flap. Just wondering if anyone has encounter such issue before? And do you think this is acceptable? Not sure if this warrant as a flaw / defect but I love the bag so so much! What should I do?


----------



## waterlily112

littlesweetie said:


> I was ecstatic to get a light pink medium classic flap over the weekend but to my disappointment, I noticed that there are some tarnishes on the 4 grommets under the flap. Just wondering if anyone has encounter such issue before? And do you think this is acceptable? Not sure if this warrant as a flaw / defect but I love the bag so so much! What should I do?


That shouldn't happen on a brand new bag. I have several flap bags that are at least 5-7 years old, none of them have any signs of tarnish on the hardware. Have you tried gently wiping it off with jewelry cloth, or even the cleaning cloth that comes with the classic flap bag? That should take care of minor tarnishing.


----------



## littlesweetie

waterlily112 said:


> That shouldn't happen on a brand new bag. I have several flap bags that are at least 5-7 years old, none of them have any signs of tarnish on the hardware. Have you tried gently wiping it off with jewelry cloth, or even the cleaning cloth that comes with the classic flap bag? That should take care of minor tarnishing.


Thanks for your opinion. Yes, I did use the cleaning cloth that comes with it. These pics were taken after I clean it. Before that, it was worse - there were more black stains. It looks much better after cleaning, but the stains cannot be completely removed.  Here’s how the cloth looks like after cleaning.


----------



## waterlily112

littlesweetie said:


> Thanks for your opinion. Yes, I did use the cleaning cloth that comes with it. These pics were taken after I clean it. Before that, it was worse - there were more black stains. It looks much better after cleaning, but the stains cannot be completely removed.  Here’s how the cloth looks like after cleaning.



Whoa that's intense...Is it too late to exchange the bag? That's what I'd do honestly, too soon to deal with tarnishes & you spent a lot of money on it. Out of curiosity I just pulled out my 10 year old classic flap and the hardware still look brand new, tarnish free.


----------



## MiSa2019

Katey_ said:


> That cashmere cardigan is so pretty! Congrats on some great pieces. I wouldn’t be concerned about the grains but that’s just me.


Thank you, that's so kind of you! And thank you for giving me some peace of mind. I try not to let them bother me as they are not in my line of sight.


----------



## zaraha

Thank you to couple of members who posted these rain boots, specially @jastar.  It was a mission to find them cuz my size was sold out and can’t get a hold of any SAs.
But so glad I found them,  they are made of rubber but supple with fabric lining.  Boy they are so comfy!  I can walk miles in these…thank you for letting me share.


----------



## hermcoco8

What’s this style called and should I get it if I have an offer ?


----------



## graciewwing

hermcoco8 said:


> What’s this style called and should I get it if I have an offer ?


Funky chain. I passed on it. Too much for denim and the chain is heavy. Decision is yours though


----------



## Jacsxcc

littlesweetie said:


> I was ecstatic to get a light pink medium classic flap over the weekend but to my disappointment, I noticed that there are some tarnishes on the 4 grommets under the flap. Just wondering if anyone has encounter such issue before? And do you think this is acceptable? Not sure if this warrant as a flaw / defect but I love the bag so so much! What should I do?


Chanel will replace the grommets .


----------



## asya.khan

atlsweetpea11 said:


> So happy that my 22S caramel medium CF has arrived. The color is so beautiful on the lambskin.  Hoping others that are waiting on their reserves get theirs soon.  It is definitely worth the wait!
> 
> View attachment 5376751
> View attachment 5376750


I love your top! Really unique with the tigers... Where is it from?


----------



## Fwalker

Picked up the 19 WOC in Monaco last week! So excited to style this. I typically only purchase GHW, but I plan on wearing this primarily as a top handle bag and it looks so great with my silver/white gold rings. Love purchasing bags on vacation because there’s so many memories associated with the item


----------



## sweetpea_2009

asya.khan said:


> I love your top! Really unique with the tigers... Where is it from?


Thank you! I went to TJ Maxx for some baskets and saw this top.  I was drawn to the style of the top and the colors.  Best part was the price (<$25) lol. It looks great with dark wash skinny jeans


----------



## gigimarie

alxyoung said:


> Finally arrived. Classic beige claire. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5370491


love!


----------



## gigimarie

elenachoe said:


> Feeling very lucky to score this mini rectangular caramel 22s!  ❤ MY FIRST EVER CAMEL? CARAMEL COLOR BAG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372705
> View attachment 5372704


That is gorgeous!


----------



## gigimarie

My April bag.  Haven't taken it out yet.  It was between this and a beige chevron boy bag.  I think I made a good choice!


----------



## Pepette

Mon sac offert pour mes 30 ans(anniversaire fin fevrier, achat du sac en avril). Ma conseillée a eu du mal à me l'obtenir, il n'en restait qu'un en europe. Je me sent si chanceuse de l'avoir, je l'aime d'amour. L'attente en valait le coup !! Bonne journée !!


----------



## grizzlyburr

Haven’t been here in ages!!

hello! Got this first week of April. I was ecstatic when my SA texted me saying the bag I was waiting for arrived!

been wanting a trendy and it’s the first beige in my collection!

thanks for letting me share


----------



## mliLV

Small wallet


----------



## sweetpea_2009

grizzlyburr said:


> Haven’t been here in ages!!
> 
> hello! Got this first week of April. I was ecstatic when my SA texted me saying the bag I was waiting for arrived!
> 
> been wanting a trendy and it’s the first beige in my collection!
> 
> thanks for letting me share


This is a gorgeous bag! Congrats!


----------



## andi

mliLV said:


> Small wallet


That is a very cute wallet!


----------



## umamanikam

Got my caramel mini today along with a liitle gift .


----------



## WenD08

I have this In gold hardware but wanted this in silver to match my Chanel bag. Fortunately I found this and it’s just what I wanted.


----------



## katlina

Fresh in from Paris!  been wanting a true red forever. The latest current red is gorgeous! I don’t own a cardholder and was hesitant as it’s just as much as my actual zippy purse was a few years back but ah well.


----------



## YSElle711

This is my first Chanel purchase. The color is beautiful, but a million miles from my comfort zone. I wanted to get away from black.


----------



## waterlily112

Been wanting it for a while finally decided to get one


----------



## Icygrl

hermcoco8 said:


> What’s this style called and should I get it if I have an offer ?


I actually have this and really like it! The chain is not as heavy as you think BUT I feel like that might be subjective haha.
Also love that it's more casual and because of the dark/black denim I don't have to worry or baby it as much. These are the pictures I found online that made me want the bag


----------



## arliegirl

gigimarie said:


> My April bag.  Haven't taken it out yet.  It was between this and a beige chevron boy bag.  I think I made a good choice!


You did ! I bought it too!


----------



## Zixi1000

My April contribution: 22S NH620 pink cf and matching zip card holder


----------



## Missy Jny

Finally received my caramel classic flap, am over the moon ❤️


----------



## A.R.M.Y

22S Caramel! (I was hesitant at first because the lamb skin on this one seemed more fragile than on other models for some reason and prone to very fine wrinkles….)


----------



## A.R.M.Y

22S Beige. I think I might prefer this over my caramel classic flap!


----------



## PrettyInPink07

grizzlyburr said:


> Haven’t been here in ages!!
> 
> hello! Got this first week of April. I was ecstatic when my SA texted me saying the bag I was waiting for arrived!
> 
> been wanting a trendy and it’s the first beige in my collection!
> 
> thanks for letting me share


Would love to see more pictures, if possible! Is the beige a true beige? I have a black trendy that I love but this might make me get another one! It’s beautiful!!


----------



## midori_bluez

gigimarie said:


> My April bag.  Haven't taken it out yet.  It was between this and a beige chevron boy bag.  I think I made a good choice!


Nice! what size is this?


----------



## tulip618

Happy Easter everyone! It's been forever since I have posted here. I am so excited to share my first Vanity Case on Chain in Red Lamb Skin Leather. She is a real beauty. Thank you!!


----------



## StephieD

Picked up my 22P dark pink WOC (thanks nat74!), and NOW I'm officially ready for summer Black resin heart earrings are new to me, but from 18B


----------



## gigimarie

midori_bluez said:


> Nice! what size is this?


Large


----------



## mssmelanie

22S  bucket. I was not looking to buy a bag but I really loved this!  I can’t find much on this particular bag. Maybe I’m not using the right search terms.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Finally got the deauville! ❤️


----------



## blumster

atlsweetpea11 said:


> This is a gorgeous bag! Congrats!


Bought the same bag this last week- love her so much!  Congrats!


----------



## flyingfree27

You know you’ve really got something you love when you are singing a happy tune as you are unboxing. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## vivy_tran

A.R.M.Y said:


> 22S Caramel! (I was hesitant at first because the lamb skin on this one seemed more fragile than on other models for some reason and prone to very fine wrinkles….)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380716


Wow! It looks like a cool tone, dark brown here! It’s crazy how it looks caramel in some lighting and this color. I’m getting mine delivered tomorrow, so excited.


----------



## tweetie1288

reignmaker11 said:


> My new coco handle... I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374869


 beautiful!! What size is this? Is it 22s? Do you mind sharing the code? Thanks


----------



## katiehoward1

Picked up this gorgeous 19 and could only get a picture from a video, sadly it’s gone up until I graduate but it’s gorgeous!!


----------



## PrettyInPink07

grizzlyburr said:


> Haven’t been here in ages!!
> 
> hello! Got this first week of April. I was ecstatic when my SA texted me saying the bag I was waiting for arrived!
> 
> been wanting a trendy and it’s the first beige in my collection!
> 
> thanks for letting me share



Would love more pictures of the color! Is it more brown/tan? I’m debating getting this one because the color looks beautiful!


----------



## teddyraph

My 1st Chanel. Loving her a lot ! can anyone tell me if this style in WOC is worth it? My SA pulled it out from her inventory and told me that I’m lucky as this bag just arrived in their store all fully wrapped up. And she said that it is a very rare and popular piece. So happy I get to own her!


----------



## purseaddict2021

Thanks @nat74 for helping me score this beauty. 22S light pink is so pretty!!!


----------



## ilovematcha

What are your thoughts on this bag? I just got it but I’m reconsidering it. I’m afraid the thick chains are a trend and will not be a classic piece in years to come.


----------



## shijay

My first non black chanel -from 2020 spring summer , came in like new condition!


----------



## tifernie

My 1st Chanel, totally excited! the Trendy CC black WOC in lambskin 

ps: thanks to @nat74 & YY for their help ☺️


----------



## pearlgrass

tifernie said:


> My 1st Chanel, totally excited! the Trendy CC black WOC in lambskin
> 
> ps: thanks to @nat74 & YY for their help ☺



Congrats on your new Chanel WOC! Absolutely STUNNING


----------



## vivy_tran

My recent purchases…
White (March) & Caramel CF (April)


----------



## flyingfree27

ilovematcha said:


> What are your thoughts on this bag? I just got it but I’m reconsidering it. I’m afraid the thick chains are a trend and will not be a classic piece in years to come.


It does seem very trendy to me with the thick chains and enameled letter squares. If you are already reconsidering it, I would advise exchanging for another item.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

mssmelanie said:


> View attachment 5382101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22S  bucket. I was not looking to buy a bag but I really loved this!  I can’t find much on this particular bag. Maybe I’m not using the right search terms.


I'm a sucker for bucket bags.  This is beautiful and looks great on you.  Congrats!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

teddyraph said:


> My 1st Chanel. Loving her a lot ! can anyone tell me if this style in WOC is worth it? My SA pulled it out from her inventory and told me that I’m lucky as this bag just arrived in their store all fully wrapped up. And she said that it is a very rare and popular piece. So happy I get to own her!


Congrats on your 1st Chanel!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

vivy_tran said:


> View attachment 5383811
> 
> My recent purchases…
> White (March) & Caramel CF (April)


LOVE LOVE LOVE!! Dynamic Duo!


----------



## tifernie

pearlgrass said:


> Congrats on your new Chanel WOC! Absolutely STUNNING



Thank you ☺️


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Woc 22S pink, souvenir from Honolulu.


----------



## midori_bluez

Got a 22S Purple Mini O case to go with my 22P Purple CF


----------



## MiSa2019

midori_bluez said:


> Got a 22S Purple Mini O case to go with my 22P Purple CF


Looks great together! 
Those Mini O cases are so hard to come by.  Still searching for one in 22S light pink to match my bag...


----------



## gagabag

Postie just delivered this cutie! Love that it's so shiny! 
It is still quite small (for me) but it’s great that I can fit the same amount as in my square mini.


----------



## zaraha

Just arrived! Dark pink   
thanks for letting me share!


----------



## missmary00

mliLV said:


> Small wallet


love this wallet! Was it a boutique purchase? is it just one big pocket in the center?


----------



## tifernie

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Woc 22S pink, souvenir from Honolulu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384060


Love the Pink!


----------



## mliLV

missmary00 said:


> love this wallet! Was it a boutique purchase? is it just one big pocket in the center?


I love it too! Yes, it was from stand-alone boutique. Four credit cards slots in the back, One big pocket with zipper in the center, and one small pocket in the front (thought that pocket can't hold much). Very versatile small wallet perfect for smaller handbags.


----------



## mariatd

My Heathrow splurge.


----------



## jastar

My beautiful 22s dark pink small. I feel so lucky to have been able to find this bag as I had only started searching for it in mid March.


----------



## mariatd

jastar said:


> My beautiful 22s dark pink small. I feel so lucky to have been able to find this bag as I had only started searching for it in mid March.
> View attachment 5385285
> View attachment 5385286


Congratulations!  I absolutely love that shade of pink.


----------



## highwaycrush

Got my very first classic small flap in a colour to die for!!!


----------



## Rxandbags

Received at the beginning of the month, but sharing now because everyone loves a little eye candy! (In)famous 22s large black heart and 22s small deauville tote in beige/black (love the size, added handles and pouch!), pictured with large pink deauville for reference

thanks to an amazing SA for the heart when I was losing hope and tPF in stock alert from Nat for the last tote that I should really ever buy


----------



## xLissa

My Paris souvenir from the Rue Cambon store! Wish I could afford a black caviar classic flap (they had one small, and I came across several mediums/jumbos), but this WOC is still very pretty. Shiny navy grained calfskin.


----------



## BettyLouboo

mariatd said:


> My Heathrow splurge.


Lo


StephieD said:


> Picked up my 22P dark pink WOC (thanks nat74!), and NOW I'm officially ready for summer Black resin heart earrings are new to me, but from 18B


Pretty WOC and loving those black resin earrings! I have a black KJL heart necklace that would go perfect with those lol


----------



## Katey_

mariatd said:


> My Heathrow splurge.


I watched Cassie Thorpe’s Heathrow shopping vlog the other day and the Chanel store had some seriously good stock! These sandals are the perfect color.


----------



## bags22




----------



## pearlgrass

xLissa said:


> My Paris souvenir from the Rue Cambon store! Wish I could afford a black caviar classic flap (they had one small, and I came across several mediums/jumbos), but this WOC is still very pretty. Shiny navy grained calfskin.
> View attachment 5385523
> View attachment 5385524



Congrats! What a beautiful souvenir from Paris


----------



## Milsaar

Hi! This is my first chanel 19 (but not the last) from 22p.


----------



## Metchen

My Berlin souvenir from KaDeWe - Black caviar WOC in SHW.
Picture of my two Chanels: WOC and small CF in black lambskin/SHW.


----------



## J.A.N.

My 3rd Chanel 
Reissue 2.55  Double Flap in Brown 
Does anyone know what this leather is exactly called?


----------



## mariatd

Katey_ said:


> I watched Cassie Thorpe’s Heathrow shopping vlog the other day and the Chanel store had some seriously good stock! These sandals are the perfect color.


Yes, I was surprised.  I'm on the west coast of the US and SLGs in general are difficult to get a hold of, not to mention in popular colors.  On my way to Europe, I picked up a light pink (22C) wallet and on my way back I got the white cardholder.  They had so many goodies, it was hard to make a decision


----------



## Bridgidu

Perfect size and color combo Deauville for me


----------



## Marlee

Yesterday I bought this super cute caramel 19 card holder on a chain


----------



## purseaddict2021

22S Baby blue rect mini


----------



## J.A.N.

Always wanted one and the sale of the black fell through but managed to find this.


----------



## NYCchihuahua

One vintage, one new! Feeling grateful I can make these type of purchases. Going to try to be good until fall haha. Almost at purse peace. Just want a dark barbie pink and a beige !


----------



## m4shi

we


mssmelanie said:


> View attachment 5382101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22S  bucket. I was not looking to buy a bag but I really loved this!  I can’t find much on this particular bag. Maybe I’m not using the right search terms.



hi, how much was this? Thank you!


----------



## nat74

m4shi said:


> we
> 
> 
> hi, how much was this? Thank you!


$4,400 USD


----------



## mssmelanie

m4shi said:


> we
> 
> 
> hi, how much was this? Thank you!


Hi there!  $4400


----------



## freakyluxe

I'm fallin with my April


----------



## dbcelly

LOVE classic black and gold.  I'm still so undecided on the Chanel 22.  The more I see it though, the more I want it.  The small size looks good for everyday, but then I think, the medium is just a bit more so why not go bigger or will it look too bag?! 


freakyluxe said:


> I'm fallin with my April
> View attachment 5388403


----------



## NYCchihuahua

freakyluxe said:


> I'm fallin with my April
> View attachment 5388403


Everyone has an opinion on this new style but I love it in the 22s pink!


----------



## glitzgal97

Just added the 22s light pink classic!  Also got the crystal card holder and included pix next to the 22p hot pink and 22c pink classic.  I am at purse peace in terms of pink bags now!


----------



## nat74

glitzgal97 said:


> Just added the 22s light pink classic!  Also got the crystal card holder and included pix next to the 22p hot pink and 22c pink classic.  I am at purse peace in terms of pink bags now!


Another fifty shades of pink here!


----------



## clover17

Bridgidu said:


> Perfect size and color combo Deauville for me
> View attachment 5386428


Love!  Is that the medium size or the new small size?  Where did you find it?


----------



## Mariana28

gummsum said:


> Introducing my new to me medium double flap from Fashionphile (2016 cruise collection) I know this is not everyone’s cup of tea but when I received it I was shocked how beautiful it looks in real life. FYI the bag originally sold for $16,780 & I got it for 3K with the tag attached & an authenticity card. What a steal!!!! lol thanks for letting me share & ramble
> View attachment 5369715
> View attachment 5369717


I need this in my life


----------



## Mariana28

snowing may said:


> Here’s my little April contribution.
> 
> The 22SS tweed classic mini with LGHW. Love that it’s tightly woven and main colour theme is black...easy to maintain. It also has lurex woven into the tweed which makes the bag really sparkles under the light.
> 
> View attachment 5369904
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369905
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369906
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369907
> 
> 
> I am really at purse peace now. No more CC for me because the whole chasing game is really very stressful.
> 
> Rearranged my closet today in order to store the new tweed mini, decided to take a photo of the family of my mini flap bags.
> 
> From top left: The 17C dark beige chevron, the 14S fuchsia, the 22S tweed, the 18S emerald green, the 16S blue and the 15C iridescent red.
> 
> The 224 Ritz Hotel lucky charms and the rainbow mini reissue. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5369920
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369921


I’m so jealous of that 18s Emerald


----------



## Gwinneth

Vintage Chanel Flap purchase


----------



## NYCchihuahua

glitzgal97 said:


> Just added the 22s light pink classic!  Also got the crystal card holder and included pix next to the 22p hot pink and 22c pink classic.  I am at purse peace in terms of pink bags now!


Omg is that a small in hot pink??? JEALOUS


----------



## freakyluxe

dbcelly said:


> LOVE classic black and gold.  I'm still so undecided on the Chanel 22.  The more I see it though, the more I want it.  The small size looks good for everyday, but then I think, the medium is just a bit more so why not go bigger or will it look too bag?!


For me the small size was perfect for my everyday bag I can put my Macbook Pro 13 in there and they have a small pouch that can put my lipstick, car key, card holder or something small in there. When I try the medium size I think it too big for me hope this will help you make a decision with Chanel 22


----------



## freakyluxe

NYCchihuahua said:


> Everyone has an opinion on this new style but I love it in the 22s pink!


Chanel 22 Light pink and Purple are very cute, I will add the purple one on my next wishlist too


----------



## littlesweetie

Is there any store out there that I still have the slightest chance to get the heart shaped bag? Oh man… it’s so tough to get my hands on one in any size.


----------



## glitzgal97

NYCchihuahua said:


> Omg is that a small in hot pink??? JEALOUS


it's medium (I wish it came in small in the US but I don't think it did!)


----------



## bags22




----------



## dbcelly

Thank you!  Definitely helpful, and it makes me want it more lol.  What I need it to hold is a light jacket/jean jacket, heels, water bottle, snacks  Looks doable for the small size.  I'm pretty much sold but I need to get over this price... 



freakyluxe said:


> For me the small size was perfect for my everyday bag I can put my Macbook Pro 13 in there and they have a small pouch that can put my lipstick, car key, card holder or something small in there. When I try the medium size I think it too big for me hope this will help you make a decision with Chanel 22


----------



## Bridgidu

clover17 said:


> Love!  Is that the medium size or the new small size?  Where did you find it?


It’s the small size, got it from Neiman


----------



## Vtzshedevil

Got the Black mini last month,,, and Pink Today !! ,,I am officially at purse peace and going to BAN ISLAND.


----------



## Icygrl

Vtzshedevil said:


> Got the Black mini last month,,, and Pink Today !! ,,I am officially at purse peace and going to BAN ISLAND.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5389730


Love that you have and can enjoy both colors


----------



## purseaddict2021

22S is Verry pretty red. Thanks @nat74 again. Now I just need to hunt a pink snap cardholder then I will be done collecting cardholders lol


----------



## PursePeace

Mam3012 said:


> View attachment 5389522


Hi there, if you can please tell me which pink that is, thank you


----------



## gazalia

PursePeace said:


> Hi there, if you can please tell me which pink that is, thank you


I would say it is purple NH623


----------



## joeynht

A pair of denim sling back and twilly from a boutique in NY. The SA said that was their last pair of my size and also last twilly they had. Perfect for my coco handle.


----------



## BorntoRunandShop

Is it just me or are we seeing less buying posts theses days than a year ago, heck even six months ago?


----------



## liz_

BorntoRunandShop said:


> Is it just me or are we seeing less buying posts theses days than a year ago, heck even six months ago?


I’ve also noticed this since all the increases in prices.


----------



## NYCchihuahua

BorntoRunandShop said:


> Is it just me or are we seeing less buying posts theses days than a year ago, heck even six months ago?


Probably because at 5-7k the classic flap was over priced and insane. Now after tax I paid 9k… feels wrong lol def my last retail priced one. Hard to justify given 1. Fine jewelry costs less! 2. Quality goes down each season 3. Hermes isn’t that much more so I’ll probably hold out for a Kelly or buy vintage


----------



## Livelovecook

Hi, I hope I am posting this in the correct thread. I just bought a  large heart bag from a personal shopper and on the receipt under Item name it says “Miscellaneous bag, Agnea/black” the receipt is from a stand alone boutique. On my past receipts it always has the name of the bag but I’m wondering if it’s because it’s a seasonal bag. Can anyone that has also purchased a large heart bag confirm if their receipt says the same? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## hyejinster

So excited about these  thanks for letting me share!


----------



## sparklywacky

BorntoRunandShop said:


> Is it just me or are we seeing less buying posts theses days than a year ago, heck even six months ago?


I’ve noticed it too. Must be the crazy price increases over the last 2 years.

But then again, almost all the good stuff and the seasonal bags are always out of stock, so I guess Chanel is still doing well.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

sparklywacky said:


> I’ve noticed it too. Must be the crazy price increases over the last 2 years.
> 
> But then again, almost all the good stuff and the seasonal bags are always out of stock, so I guess Chanel is still doing well.


I was thinking the same exact thing.  Prices are ridiculous yet items are still HTF pretty much every season.  I also wonder if we see less purchases because these items are still ending up in the hands of resellers (Chanel not really making that much of a difference there with their new policies) and people are less inclined to pay thousands over retail.


----------



## sparklywacky

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I was thinking the same exact thing.  Prices are ridiculous yet items are still HTF pretty much every season.  I also wonder if we see less purchases because these items are still ending up in the hands of resellers (Chanel not really making that much of a difference there with their new policies) and people are less inclined to pay thousands over retail.


Maybe the new generation and younger Chanel clients who are starting their collections are just not on TPF. They probably are posting their stuff on social media lol. I like posting here though because we’ve created a wonderful community for ourselves.

(P.S. I’m still young-ish and I actually joined TPF when I was a teen. Lol. I’ve been a bag hag for so long.)


----------



## Icygrl

BorntoRunandShop said:


> Is it just me or are we seeing less buying posts theses days than a year ago, heck even six months ago?



Definitely, I haven't seen as many posts outside the really hot seasonal items and colors.



atlsweetpea11 said:


> I was thinking the same exact thing.  Prices are ridiculous yet items are still HTF pretty much every season.  I also wonder if we see less purchases because these items are still ending up in the hands of resellers (Chanel not really making that much of a difference there with their new policies) and people are less inclined to pay thousands over retail.



Ugh saw that the avg reseller prices for a CF was $11-12k USD and I was shook </3



sparklywacky said:


> Maybe the new generation and younger Chanel clients who are starting their collections are just not on TPF. They probably are posting their stuff on social media lol. I like posting here though because we’ve created a wonderful community for ourselves.
> 
> (P.S. I’m still young-ish and I actually joined TPF when I was a teen. Lol. I’ve been a bag hag for so long.)



Could be!! I think I'm on the younger side (totally subjective) and just joined TPF last year since I didn't have many people around me that had similar interests and I wanted to find more people I could talk to about my wishlists and upcoming collections hehe


----------



## MiSa2019

BorntoRunandShop said:


> Is it just me or are we seeing less buying posts theses days than a year ago, heck even six months ago?





liz_ said:


> I’ve also noticed this since all the increases in prices.





Icygrl said:


> Definitely, I haven't seen as many posts outside the really hot seasonal items and colors.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh saw that the avg reseller prices for a CF was $11-12k USD and I was shook </3
> 
> 
> 
> Could be!! I think I'm on the younger side (totally subjective) and just joined TPF last year since I didn't have many people around me that had similar interests and I wanted to find more people I could talk to about my wishlists and upcoming collections hehe


I am with you. When I was just a silent reader on TPF 2 or 3 years ago, I could hardly keep up with the monthly purchase threads. And mind you, the collections are still very much and passionately debated. Prices are ridiculous. I don't think I will get another CF, a black and a light pink one will have to do  . Maybe if a seasonal bag in a beautiful 'fun' color catches my eyes, but even those have pretty hefty price tags.

Sorry, back to topic.  I am still on ban Island...


----------



## Icygrl

MiSa2019 said:


> I am with you. When I was just a silent reader on TPF 2 or 3 years ago, I could hardly keep up with the monthly purchase threads. And mind you, the collections are still very much and passionately debated. Prices are ridiculous. I don't think I will get another CF, a black and a light pink one will have to do  . Maybe if a seasonal bag in a beautiful 'fun' color catches my eyes, but even those have pretty hefty price tags.
> 
> Sorry, back to topic.  I am still on ban Island...



I'm impressed you're still on ban island!! I hope I have enough discipline for the rest of the year LOL


----------



## Dolldb

22s pink Deauville tote in the new small size!


----------



## bags22

PursePeace said:


> Hi there, if you can please tell me which pink that is, thank you


It's violet - NH623


----------



## tweetie1288

22S Violet WOC.


----------



## PursePeace

Mam3012 said:


> It's violet - NH623


Thank you!


----------



## bunnybuka

My April’s catch. Was dreaming about jumbo caviar for a long time and never could find it anywhere, but fell in love with 19s iridescent and resulted in getting both


----------



## freakyluxe

Livelovecook said:


> Hi, I hope I am posting this in the correct thread. I just bought a  large heart bag from a personal shopper and on the receipt under Item name it says “Miscellaneous bag, Agnea/black” the receipt is from a stand alone boutique. On my past receipts it always has the name of the bag but I’m wondering if it’s because it’s a seasonal bag. Can anyone that has also purchased a large heart bag confirm if their receipt says the same? Any help would be greatly appreciated!



I got the white one in large from my SA and on the receipt show as MISCELLANEOUS Bag see the attached as the ref. Hope this will help you


----------



## gwendo25

mssmelanie said:


> View attachment 5382101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22S  bucket. I was not looking to buy a bag but I really loved this!  I can’t find much on this particular bag. Maybe I’m not using the right search terms.


Love that you can wear it casually or dress it up! With work from home days now, I find the less formal styles more appealing.


----------



## Lovelyme88

I finally got the mini flap in black with gold. Felt like I would never find it then two SAs called me. So excited!!


----------



## Gabel

Usually not a beige/brown fan but something about this one is different.


----------



## KiiiNYC

My first Chanel bag! So excited to go out with


----------



## kypgmq

xLissa said:


> My Paris souvenir from the Rue Cambon store! Wish I could afford a black caviar classic flap (they had one small, and I came across several mediums/jumbos), but this WOC is still very pretty. Shiny navy grained calfskin.
> View attachment 5385523
> View attachment 5385524


Niceeee. May I know how much is it? Thanks


----------



## elzi

Been wanting to add a lambskin rectangular mini in a colour other than black! I loveee the ruthenium hardware on this one


----------



## shyviolet

Just wanted to share my espadrilles 
I tried the pink and the navy but decided to get the classic. 

thanks for letting me share


----------



## mesh123

shyviolet said:


> Just wanted to share my espadrilles
> I tried the pink and the navy but decided to get the classic.
> 
> thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 5392354
> View attachment 5392355
> View attachment 5392356


On my wish list! Enjoy!


----------



## step2005

Pink vanity with chain, love it. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## xLissa

kypgmq said:


> Niceeee. May I know how much is it? Thanks



Yes! I love it. I went to 5 different stores before I found the one! 
It’s 2800€!


----------



## Katnguyen2

Got a beige jumbo awhile back. And just got confirmation on a caviar black  medium classic flap today. Can’t wait to get it, should arrive this week.


----------



## pearlgrass

Katnguyen2 said:


> Got a beige jumbo awhile back. And just got confirmation on a caviar black  medium classic flap today. Can’t wait to get it, should arrive this week.



Congrats on your CLASSIC flaps   I have the opposite way, Classic Medium in Beige and Classic Jumbo in Black!


----------



## Katnguyen2

pearlgrass said:


> Congrats on your CLASSIC flaps   I have the opposite way, Classic Medium in Beige and Classic Jumbo in Black!


 
Thanks. I just recently started buying  purses again. I have a black jumbo that’s 15 years old and these new prices hurt. That bag was only $2K.


----------



## pearlgrass

Katnguyen2 said:


> Thanks. I just recently started buying  purses again. I have a black jumbo that’s 15 years old and these new prices hurt. That bag was only $2K.



Totally agreed! My medium was below $2K


----------



## mssmelanie

gwendo25 said:


> Love that you can wear it casually or dress it up! With work from home days now, I find the less formal styles more appealing.


Thank you!  I love that versatility also.


----------



## nattyt145

KiiiNYC said:


> My first Chanel bag! So excited to go out with
> 
> View attachment 5391989
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391990


Congrats on your first Chanel! Great choice ☺️


----------



## nattyt145

New 22S Blue Vanity Case w/ chain, in caviar leather w/ brushed gold hardware...I hope I got the name right?  This was purchased second weekend in April, as a push present from dear hubby. Thanks for letting me share all!


----------



## suezsh00z

Late in posting, but these are my April purchases! 22P slingback, 22S WOC and a preloved 17 series flap bag.
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Vikikiii

Was in Paris last week and got the mini coco crush ring in yellow gold without diamonds, which I have been eyeing for a few months now.


----------



## Gabel

And one more .
Small blue heart bag.
I‘m obsessed with this season’s blue.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Purchased my classic flap a little while ago, but only getting around to posting it now.  Love the lambskin!


----------



## Katey_

shyviolet said:


> Just wanted to share my espadrilles
> I tried the pink and the navy but decided to get the classic.
> 
> thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 5392354
> View attachment 5392355
> View attachment 5392356


Are they comfy/did they take time to break in? I'm considering them but my feet are so sensitive. The slightest rubbing on my heels and I want to throw every pair away


----------



## cyxxx

Light beige (ivory?) cf (got this from a reseller not sure which season it is:/) and vintage black cf 

I found that the vintage one is much lighter not sure if it’s normalit weighted 480g only if anyone has a small vintage cf plz let me know (everyone on YT saying the chain for the vintage bag is much heavier but it’s super light on mine, so not sure if the bag has been restored…)


----------



## motled

cyxxx said:


> Light beige (ivory?) cf (got this from a reseller not sure which season it is:/) and vintage black cf
> 
> I found that the vintage one is much lighter not sure if it’s normalit weighted 480g only if anyone has a small vintage cf plz let me know (everyone on YT saying the chain for the vintage bag is much heavier but it’s super light on mine, so not sure if the bag has been restored…)


Even new, lambskin classics are noticeably lighter than caviar classics, even seasonal caviar.  I'm thinking that could be why.


----------



## fiantoduri

cyxxx said:


> Light beige (ivory?) cf (got this from a reseller not sure which season it is:/) and vintage black cf
> 
> I found that the vintage one is much lighter not sure if it’s normalit weighted 480g only if anyone has a small vintage cf plz let me know (everyone on YT saying the chain for the vintage bag is much heavier but it’s super light on mine, so not sure if the bag has been restored…)


The chain on my vintage Diana is very heavy compared to my new(er) rectangular mini.


----------



## cyxxx

fiantoduri said:


> The chain on my vintage Diana is very heavy compared to my new(er) rectangular mini.



Mine is so light even the leather part of thinner


----------



## BrightStar57

I think I’m getting close to purse peace now haha, as I managed to track down this lovely beige classic flap in London. So happy with it


----------



## cyxxx

BrightStar57 said:


> I think I’m getting close to purse peace now haha, as I managed to track down this lovely beige classic flap in London. So happy with it
> 
> View attachment 5394374
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394376
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394377
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394378


It looks so goodmay I know how tall are  you? I’m 5’2 and I’m debating if I should get a medium cf


----------



## BrightStar57

cyxxx said:


> It looks so goodmay I know how tall are  you? I’m 5’2 and I’m debating if I should get a medium cf


Thank you! X 
I’m 5’2 myself so quite petite. I think given my height I can actually wear this several ways comfortably, including as a crossbody for a more casual look, so I think it should work for you too.


----------



## shyviolet

Katey_ said:


> Are they comfy/did they take time to break in? I'm considering them but my feet are so sensitive. The slightest rubbing on my heels and I want to throw every pair away



I wore it for about 3 hours shopping to break them in  thankfully no blisters.
Footbed could use more padding though, maybe I will try to use insoles.
To be honest it’s not as comfy as my Prada espadrilles. But I guess it depends on the style.
You should try them in store.


----------



## Katey_

shyviolet said:


> I wore it for about 3 hours shopping to break them in  thankfully no blisters.
> Footbed could use more padding though, maybe I will try to use insoles.
> To be honest it’s not as comfy as my Prada espadrilles. But I guess it depends on the style.
> You should try them in store.


Thank you! Will do


----------



## jastar

My April purchases


----------



## Gwinneth

NYCchihuahua said:


> One vintage, one new! Feeling grateful I can make these type of purchases. Going to try to be good until fall haha. Almost at purse peace. Just want a dark barbie pink and a beige !
> 
> View attachment 5387473
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387476


The vintage bag looks stunning! Is it like-new condition?


----------



## BorntoRunandShop

NYCchihuahua said:


> Probably because at 5-7k the classic flap was over priced and insane. Now after tax I paid 9k… feels wrong lol def my last retail priced one. Hard to justify given 1. Fine jewelry costs less! 2. Quality goes down each season 3. Hermes isn’t that much more so I’ll probably hold out for a Kelly or buy vintage


That’s what I’m doing!  Been going to Hermès more often now.


----------



## BorntoRunandShop

sparklywacky said:


> I’ve noticed it too. Must be the crazy price increases over the last 2 years.
> 
> But then again, almost all the good stuff and the seasonal bags are always out of stock, so I guess Chanel is still doing well.


That’s true!  There is a strong marker for it still.


----------



## BorntoRunandShop

MiSa2019 said:


> I am with you. When I was just a silent reader on TPF 2 or 3 years ago, I could hardly keep up with the monthly purchase threads. And mind you, the collections are still very much and passionately debated. Prices are ridiculous. I don't think I will get another CF, a black and a light pink one will have to do  . Maybe if a seasonal bag in a beautiful 'fun' color catches my eyes, but even those have pretty hefty price tags.
> 
> Sorry, back to topic.  I am still on ban Island...


Exactly!   I could hardly keep up, too.  Have been lurking for a while, about 7-8 years now. But joined a couple years ago or so?  Anyway, I loved coming to see the latest purchases but it’s gotten less now.


----------



## NYCchihuahua

gwinwow said:


> The vintage bag looks stunning! Is it like-new condition?


Has some scratches but it doesn’t bother me


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

midori_bluez said:


> Got a 22S Purple Mini O case to go with my 22P Purple CF


Gorgeous color! Very beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Milsaar said:


> Hi! This is my first chanel 19 (but not the last) from 22p.
> View attachment 5385768


Congrats hun! She’s so beautiful, this color is just amazing! It’s like a tender rose dream    And how stunning the gold hardware looks against that rose color! Enjoy your first 19!


----------



## Milsaar

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Congrats hun! She’s so beautiful, this color is just amazing! It’s like a tender rose dream    And how stunning the gold hardware looks against that rose color! Enjoy your first 19!



Thank you dear for your lovely words     It is the perfect rose for me and the model is just perfect!  Now I'm hoping to find one in caramel color too


----------



## Mariambagaholic

I finally got this  chance music box


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Milsaar said:


> Thank you dear for your lovely words     It is the perfect rose for me and the model is just perfect!  Now I'm hoping to find one in caramel color too


Keeping the fingers crossed for you to find one in caramel very soon (and maybe in black as well? )


----------



## calisnoopy

glitzgal97 said:


> Just added the 22s light pink classic!  Also got the crystal card holder and included pix next to the 22p hot pink and 22c pink classic.  I am at purse peace in terms of pink bags now!



is the 22S pink in your pic the NH620 LIGHT Pink from this season?

Do you love it...I know it's hard to compare cos Chanel has released a good number of pink and red and purple color shades with regards to their classic flap pink/red shades since around circa 2009/2010 time...

Thank you x


----------



## Milsaar

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Keeping the fingers crossed for you to find one in caramel very soon (and maybe in black as well? )



Thanks hun and I hope you get yours soon!  And I wont be saying no to black


----------



## glitzgal97

calisnoopy said:


> is the 22S pink in your pic the NH620 LIGHT Pink from this season?
> 
> Do you love it...I know it's hard to compare cos Chanel has released a good number of pink and red and purple color shades with regards to their classic flap pink/red shades since around circa 2009/2010 time...
> 
> Thank you x


Yes, NH620!

I LOVE IT!!!  I got the 21s caviar woc last year which is a little more lilac - I really think this 22s light pink is perfection!!!!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Milsaar said:


> Thanks hun and I hope you get yours soon!  And I wont be saying no to black


Thank you so much hun!    Then I hope we’ll be twinning on the black one soon!


----------



## 2manychins

ilovematcha said:


> What are your thoughts on this bag? I just got it but I’m reconsidering it. I’m afraid the thick chains are a trend and will not be a classic piece in years to come.


The chains look heavy and too large for that dainty piece.


----------



## Litsa

freakyluxe said:


> I'm fallin with my April
> View attachment 5388403


What size is the black funky town bag?


----------



## PoshinPerth

Received these for my birthday. Such a dreamy pink!


----------



## freakyluxe

Litsa said:


> What size is the black funky town bag?


For 22 bag is small size and flap bag is the medium size


----------



## sbjackson88

Gabel said:


> Usually not a beige/brown fan but something about this one is different.


ive been seeing a lot of the beige and caramel colors on this site but not on the chanel website. are these in store only?


----------



## Crepuscule

Pepette said:


> Mon sac offert pour mes 30 ans(anniversaire fin fevrier, achat du sac en avril). Ma conseillée a eu du mal à me l'obtenir, il n'en restait qu'un en europe. Je me sent si chanceuse de l'avoir, je l'aime d'amour. L'attente en valait le coup !! Bonne journée !!



Félicitations! La couleur est exceptionnelle!


----------



## kittymiette

I bought my first ever Chanel classic flap bag last April to celebrate my promotion at work and birthday. I know it’s not the most popular choice but I bought the jumbo caviar classic flap in silver hardware. She’s gorgeous. My photos don’t do it justice. Still feeling so emotional about it.


----------



## liz_

kittymiette said:


> I bought my first ever Chanel classic flap bag last April to celebrate my promotion at work and birthday. I know it’s not the most popular choice but I bought the jumbo caviar classic flap in silver hardware. She’s gorgeous. My photos don’t do it justice. Still feeling so emotional about it.
> View attachment 5409746


Beautiful congrats. My favorite combination, I have a small CF.
I know the medium is the most popular, but its always best to get what you love and not what’s popular.


----------



## babygirl416

yvesjilaurent said:


> After a long 3 months, I finally got my first Chanel!
> View attachment 5372196


gorgeous


----------



## DrTr

kittymiette said:


> I bought my first ever Chanel classic flap bag last April to celebrate my promotion at work and birthday. I know it’s not the most popular choice but I bought the jumbo caviar classic flap in silver hardware. She’s gorgeous. My photos don’t do it justice. Still feeling so emotional about it.
> View attachment 5409746


Congratulations!  Both for your promotion and for buying yourself a gorgeous bag that you love. I think she’s beautiful, and I hope you wear her in good health. Popular bags don’t matter - what we love does. Enjoy


----------



## bagloverss

lilone said:


> Small Deauville 22S. Perfect size…in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370468


How do you feel this color is holding up?


----------



## AnnaBrt

Hello everyone, I bought my first classic flap in Rome last week! The bag is absolutly stunning and I think there are not issues with it, but I just have a question and I can't find an answer in the threads here on TPF. Is it normal? Is it just two pieces of leather together? I'm so happy with the bag that I hope this isn't an issue, all the other parts of the bag look amazing


----------



## Klaneckya

AnnaBrt said:


> Hello everyone, I bought my first classic flap in Rome last week! The bag is absolutly stunning and I think there are not issues with it, but I just have a question and I can't find an answer in the threads here on TPF. Is it normal? Is it just two pieces of leather together? I'm so happy with the bag that I hope this isn't an issue, all the other parts of the bag look amazing
> 
> View attachment 5420808
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420809


Yes normal. Congrats and enjoy. I am traveling to Rome in 2 weeks. Did they have good stock? Did you see minis?
Did you go to both Chanel stores? I see 2 stores on google map.
Thank you in advance. Hoping to score some sale clothing as well


----------



## AnnaBrt

Klaneckya said:


> Yes normal. Congrats and enjoy. I am traveling to Rome in 2 weeks. Did they have good stock? Did you see minis?
> Did you go to both Chanel stores? I see 2 stores on google map.
> Thank you in advance. Hoping to score some sale clothing as well


Thank you!
No they didn't have a good stock, they had just one medium CF ( in patent leather black and red ), two black 19 (maybe more? They had for sure just two sizes and just black) and other not classic bag! I ordered mine the 19th of May and arrived the 28th so they're pretty fast! When I get back to pick her up in the shop they had a 2.55 black, some gabrielle (one was the pretties pink ever), 19s, etc. Don't know if they had other CF, I think you should call  Btw, they have a shop in Piazza di Spagna, the second one should just have make up, parfumes, accessories etc, they don't have bags


----------



## lilone

bagloverss said:


> How do you feel this color is holding up?


I don’t use it daily, and I did spray the bag with Apple Guard, so I have not had any issues.


----------



## bagloverss

lilone said:


> I don’t use it daily, and I did spray the bag with Apple Guard, so I have not had any issues.


Thank you! I bought one yesterday and now need to find Apple Guard!


----------

